# Floor Dye with logos



## Curbscapes (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys I'm a noobie on this forum. I have acid stained quite a bit but have not done much floor dye with an acetone dye. I'm trying to figure out if an epoxy top coat over a dye will work without pulling any color back out. I plan on putting some team logos over that and then seal them in. Anyone done this with the dye. any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Curbscapes said:


> Hey guys I'm a noobie on this forum. I have acid stained quite a bit but have not done much floor dye with an acetone dye. I'm trying to figure out if an epoxy top coat over a dye will work without pulling any color back out. I plan on putting some team logos over that and then seal them in. Anyone done this with the dye. any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


These folks seem to do it all and are members of The Concrete Network. 


http://www.surfacingsolutionsinc.com/index.html


----------



## Curbscapes (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks. I'll have to check them out.


----------

